# Console wiring



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone have a wiring diagram for the console light and rear console courtesy light? Have done a search and found nothing also nothing in service manual or 
Chassis manual.

:banghead:


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

smithd7 said:


> Anyone have a wiring diagram for the console light and rear console courtesy light? Have done a search and found nothing also nothing in service manual or
> Chassis manual.
> 
> :banghead:


This is directly out of the '67 Service manual. If it doesn't help don't know where else to look.


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

PJW1967 
Thanks for the reply Those diagrams show everything but the console wiring it's kinda weird
The rear light is a courtesy light while the light in the console storage is a on off switch light
like in the glove box,two different circuits, but all the wires for both lights are all connected
Together with one orange wire that needs to be connected somewhere ?


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

problem solved found a vender who sells a console wiring harness, sure a lot different than what's in there now, someone really chopped it up.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

*1967 wiring diagram (complete?)*

Someone else here posted this diagram. I searched to see who should get the credit (not me), but couldn't find it. Anyway hope this helps in the future


----------

